# Storing a 4 stroke



## ktoelke54 (Oct 8, 2017)

Living in northern climes, it's coming up on that time of year--storing the outboard for the winter. My old 15 hp OMC 2 stroke, I'd just run the carb dry and store it inside upright, fresh lower unit lube, and start with fresh gas next season. It worked well. 

I picked up a 2008 20 hp Tohatsu 4 stroke this year. Looking over the U Tube videos on motor storage, I saw that fogging seemed to be a good idea. So if I'm going to fog, is it better to run the carb dry and just fog the cylinders through the spark plug holes? Or do I need to squirt the fogging oil into the intake, while running, till it chokes, then do the cylinders, leaving stabilized gas in the system for the winter? 

So fogging, do you? Is so, do store with gas in the system?

Do you have any issues upon startup the next season with the fogging oil in the system? My concern with the spray into the intake method, is clogging the carb jets with the waxy fogging oil, problem or not? 

I've always thought that the best way to keep a carb clean was running it dry before storage. But maybe stabilized fuel works just as well? 

I realize there may be no "right" way to do this. But I'm interested in your experiences and opinions. Thanks. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## lovedr79 (Oct 8, 2017)

With nine I would disconnect the fuel tank, run the carb dry, take plugs out, fog the cylinders and hand crank a few times slowly. Put plugs back. Spray fogging oil all over the motor.


----------



## CedarRiverScooter (Oct 8, 2017)

The fogging oil won't get into the jets, as they are inside the carb guts.

So either method is ok. i have heard of horror stories about spark plug access, so evaluate which method is easier.

Also important is to store with fresh oil Used oil is acidic & not good for bearings.


----------



## skipper123 (Dec 27, 2017)

Not in the north but I use non e gas and stabil and keep tank full. Have never drained a fuel system. Starts right up after sitting two months.


----------



## Stumpalump (Dec 27, 2017)

Is the new 4 stroke much better than the old 15?


----------



## Sinkingfast (Dec 28, 2017)

Stumpalump said:


> Is the new 4 stroke much better than the old 15?



Well...nobody asked me but..

If the 4 stroke 15 is lighter, more midrange power, fewer parts and can be stored in most any position.. then the 4 stroke 15 is better. 

Fogging a 4 stroke through the carb will protect the valve seats and stems that are on the dry side of the oil from rusting. When I winterize my garden equipment 4 strokes I stall the motor on the fogging oil, whatever oil that might be at the time.


----------



## TheLastCall (Dec 29, 2017)

This is what I do and my outboard is stored in the shed at -20 celcius all winter and starts up in the spring no problem.

Run fresh gas, treat it with a fuel stabilizer of your choice. Fog the motor till it chokes itself out. Pull spark plug fog cylinders, gently pull the engine (don’t want it to start) replace spark plugs. Change lower end oil, motor oil and filter. Lube all lube points. Give it a quick wipe down make sure it’s clean. Store upright.

In the spring, replace spark plugs if needed. Check all oils. Run fresh gas and it’s good to go.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CedarRiverScooter (Dec 29, 2017)

Probably OCD overkill, but on my ski boat I have old plugs that I put in after squirting the oil directly into each cyl. In spring, it starts up & smokes with the old plugs. Then I put the clean ones back in.


----------



## ktoelke54 (Feb 7, 2018)

Stumpalump said:


> Is the new 4 stroke much better than the old 15?



I’d give the 4 stroke the nod. It uses half the fuel, and no oil mix. It is easier to start and much nicer at idle. It is a bit heavier but because I’ve been able to go from a 6 to a 3 gal tank it’s about a break even deal weight wise. 

The old OMC 2 stroke has been a very dependable motor. I’m hanging on to for a backup. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------

